# Please Help In Translation In Punjabi Of Aristotle Work



## hps62 (Apr 17, 2006)

*please  help  in translation in punjabi of Aristotle work*

*Time for SPN Philosophers to descend on earth for a discourse with *“*Super – civilization” philosopher’s :- welcome to Aristotle’s world.*

It is now well accepted that Sikh religion has been born. How ever it needs Philosopher (thinkers) for its growth from the stage of society /village / town /state / to that of a civilization and then a universal being. 

We may have to take a double promotion bypassing the classical concept of nation to enter the realm of a civilization. We could alternatively go thru the stage of nation in form of a Multinational race / transnational citizens of which we already are there enough evidence. 

The Christian religion came into being with Lord Jesus Christ. They produced a stream of philosopher listed below to make the currant Western civilization to be called hence forth a *super – civilization” (Encompassing many different Civilizations ) *which spawns across this the world . 

I would define boundary of this “*super – civilization” *as across many universe’s because your world as we know exists beyond your sensory realms and is as big as your idea or imagination. 

If there is some thing beyond imagination will be certainly interesting point to discuss. (_SPN sewadar opinion__ if such a phenomenon exists?)_

They West have backed up this claim to a “*super – civilization” *amply with their science and technology.

It is time that we produce Sikhs philosophers have intellectual debating with the “*super – civilization” philosopher *so as to enrich and encourage growth of our philosophy and culture.


“*Super – civilization” philosopher*​
Albert Camus
Albert Einstein
Alexius von Meinong
Alfred Jules Ayer
Alfred North Whitehead
Antisthenes
Antoine-Laurent Lavoisier
Archimedes
Aristotle
Arnold Geulincx
Arnold Toynbee
Arthur Schopenhauer
Auguste Comte
Ayn Rand
Baruch Spinoza
Benedetto Croce
Bertrand Russell
Blaise Pascal
Boethius
Carl Friedrich Gauss
Carl Gustav Hempel
Carl Gustav Jung
Charles Bonnet
Charles Darwin
Charles Sanders Peirce
Cicero
Comte de Buffon
Confucius
Dante Alighieri
David Hartley
David Hume
Democritus
Desiderius Erasmus
Dimitri Ivanovich Mendeleev
Diogenes of Sinope
Donald Davidson
Edmund Husserl
Edward Sapir
Empedocles
Epictetus
Epicurus of Samos
Erich Fromm
Ernst Mach
Erwin Schrodinger
Euclid
Francis Bacon
Francis Herbert Bradley
Franz Brentano
Friedrich Nietzsche
Friedrich Schleiermacher
Gabriel Marcel
Galileo Galilei
George Berkeley
George Edward Moore
George Fox
George Henry Lewes
George Santayana
Giambattista Vico
Gilbert Ryle
Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz
Gottlob Frege
Gregor Johann Mendel
Hans-Georg Gadamer
Henri Bergson
Henry David Thoreau
Henry More
Heraclitus of Ephesus
Hilary Putnam
Hippocrates
Immanuel Kant
Isaac Newton
James Clerk Maxwell
Jean-Jacques Rousseau
Jean Nicod
Jean-Paul Sartre
Johannes Kepler
John Calvin
John Henry Newman
John Langshaw Austin
Jonathan Edwards
Jose Ortega Y Gasset
Jules Henri Poincare
Karl Jaspers
Karl Popper
Karl Rahner
Leucippus
Lucretius
Ludwig Wittgenstein
Marcus Aurelius
Marie Antoine Condorcet
Martin Buber
Martin Heidegger
Martin Luther
Mary Wollstonecraft
Max Planck
Meister Eckhart
Melissus of Samos
Michael Dummett
Michel de Montaigne
Miguel de Unamuno Y Jugo
Moritz Schlick
Moses Maimonides
Nelson Goodman
Nicholas Copernicus
Nicolas Malebranche
Niels Bohr
Origen
Parmenides of Elea
Paul Tillich
Peter Abelard
Peter Frederick Strawson
Pierre Bayle
Pierre Gassendi
Pierre-Maurice Duhem
Pierre Teilhard de Chardin
Plato
Plotinus
Protagoras
Ptolemy
Pythagoras of Samos
Ralph Barton Perry
Ralph Cudworth
Ralph Waldo Emerson
Reinhold Niebuhr
Rene Descartes
Richard Avenarius
Richard von Mises
Robin George Collingwood
Roy Wood Sellars
Rudolf Carnap
Rudolf Steiner
Rudolph Hermann Lotze
Saint Anselm of Canterbury
Saint Augustine
Saint Bernard of Clairvaux
Saint Bonaventure
Saint John of the Cross
Saint Teresa of Avila
Saul Kripke
Sextus Empiricus
Sigmund Freud
Simone de Beauvoir
Simone Weil
Socrates
Soren Aabye Kierkegaard
Thomas Aquinas
Thomas Henry Huxley
Thomas Jefferson
Thomas More
Thomas Paine
Thomas Reid
Thomas Samuel Kuhn
Voltaire
Werner Heisenberg
Wilhelm Dilthey
Willard Van Orman Quine
William Blake
William Godwin
William James
William of Ockham
Zeno of Citium
Zeno of Elea .
I wish to discuss this intellectual discoursing in *two ways.*
*Firstly*: - We shall try to make a Punjabi translation of his philosophy (this may require invention of new words.). One will need help of linguist from Punjabi. I have earmarked the words which will need Punjabi equivalence.
*Secondly*: - SPN sewadar can then debate with “*super – civilization” philosopher’s philosophy* and either agree or disagree to reach at a higher truth.
*Thirdly*: - We shall attempt to give alternative answer to there philosophy mooring.













*SPN sewadar welcome to the world of Aristotle philosophy: A tour in form of interplanetary Journey.*



​


*Aristotle Photo ( not being able to copy )*





















*Brief introduction to Aristotle. *
Aristotle was born in 384 BCE. At Stagirus, a Greek colony and seaport on the coast of Thrace. His father Nichomachus was court physician to King Amyntas of Macedonia, and from this began Aristotle's long association with the Macedonian Court, which considerably influenced his life. He studied under Plato, attending his lectures for a period of twenty years. Given his intelligence he was to be the natural heir to his chair. However his divergence from Plato's teaching was too great to make him inherit the chair of Plato. He married twice Pythias and Herpyllis. 
He subsequently went to tutor Alexander (later world conqueror Alexander the Great) whose invasion halted at the frontiers of Punjab.
How ever he returned to Athens, after death of Plato. He found the Platonic school flourishing under Xenocrates, and Platonism the dominant philosophy of Athens. He is said to have given two kinds of lectures: the more detailed discussions in the morning for an inner circle of advanced students, and the popular discourses in the evening for the general body of lovers of knowledge. At the sudden death of Alexander in 323 BCE. The pro-Macedonian government in Athens was overthrown, and a general reaction occurred against anything Macedonian. A charge of impiety was trumped up against him. To escape prosecution he fled to Chalcis in Euboea so that (Aristotle says) "The Athenians might not have another opportunity of sinning against philosophy as they had already done in the person of Socrates." In the first year of his residence at Chalcis he complained of a stomach illness and died in 322 BCE.

*The beauty of spirit of two golden words “ Curiosity and wonder ”*

*by *“*super – civilization” philosopher*
​

*Philosophy: - (pursuit of curiosity and wonder)*
For Aristotle, philosophy arose historically after basic necessities were secured. *It grew out of a feeling of curiosity and wonder, to which religious myth gave only provisional satisfaction. *(_SPN sewadar opinion if curiosity and wonder is a stronger force than religious myth in generating knowledge and seeking the unknown__?)_
The earliest speculators were philosophers of nature. The Pythagoreans succeeded these with mathematical abstractions. The level of pure thought was reached partly in the Eleatic philosophers Socrates. Socrates' contribution was the expression of general conceptions in the form of definitions, which he arrived at by induction and analogy. 
Philosophically, the works of Aristotle reflect his gradual departure from the teachings of Plato and his adoption of a new approach_. Unlike Plato, who delighted in abstract thought about a supra-sensible realm of forms, Aristotle was intensely concrete and practical, relying heavily upon sensory observation as a starting-point for philosophical reflection._ (_SPN sewadar opinion which is better abstract thought or sensory observation? Is there any perception beyond this__?_) .
Interested in every area of human knowledge about the world, Aristotle aimed to unify all of them in a coherent system of thought by developing a common methodology that would serve equally well as the procedure for learning about any discipline.
*Logic *(science of reasoning) _(Punjabi word__)_:-
*PLANET -1: History:*
Aristotle's logic, especially his theory of the syllogism, has had an unparalleled influence on the history of Western thought. It did not always hold this position: in the Hellenistic period, Stoic logic, and in particular the work of Chrysippus, was much more celebrated. However, in later antiquity, following the work of Aristotelian Commentators, Aristotle's logic became dominant, and Aristotelian logic was what was transmitted to the Arabic and the Latin medieval traditions, while the works of Chrysippus have not survived.
This unique historical position has not always contributed to the understanding of Aristotle's logical works. Kant thought that Aristotle had discovered everything there was to know about logic, and the historian of logic Prantl drew the corollary that any logician after Aristotle who said anything new was confused, stupid, or perverse. During the rise of modern formal logic following Frege and Peirce, adherents of Traditional Logic (seen as the descendant of Aristotelian logic) and the new mathematical logic tended to see one another as rivals, with incompatible notions of logic. More recent scholarship has often applied the very techniques of mathematical logic to Aristotle's theories, revealing (in the opinion of many) a number of similarities of approach and interest between Aristotle and modern logicians. 
The ancient commentators grouped together several of Aristotle's treatises under the title _Organon_ ("Instrument") and regarded them as comprising his logical works: 
_Categories_ 
_On Interpretation_ 
_Prior Analytics_ 
_Posterior Analytics_ 
_Topics_ 
_On Sophistical Refutations_ 
In the title _Organon_ reflects a much later controversy about whether logic is a part of philosophy (as the Stoics maintained) or merely a tool used by philosophy (as the later Peripatetics thought); calling the logical works (_SPN sewadar opinion__)_
*PLANET -2 : Introduction*
Aristotle's logical works contain the earliest formal study of logic that we have. It is therefore all the more remarkable that together they comprise a highly developed logical theory, one that was able to command immense respect for many centuries: Kant, who was ten times more distant from Aristotle than we are from him, even held that nothing significant had been added to Aristotle's views in the intervening two millennia. 
In the last century, Aristotle's reputation as a logician has undergone two remarkable reversals. The rise of modern formal logic following the work of Frege and Russell brought with it recognition of the many serious limitations of Aristotle's logic; today, very few would try to maintain that it is adequate as a basis for understanding science, mathematics, or even everyday reasoning. At the same time, scholars trained in modern formal techniques have come to view Aristotle with new respect, not so much for the correctness of his results as for the remarkable similarity in spirit between much of his work and modern logic. As Jonathan Lear has put it, "Aristotle shares with modern logicians a fundamental interest in metatheory": his primary goal is not to offer a practical guide to argumentation but to study the properties of inferential systems themselves.
For Aristotle logic and reasoning was the chief preparatory instrument of scientific investigation. The heart of Aristotle's logic is the syllogism, *(Punjabi word)* the classic example of which is as follows: All men are mortal; Socrates is a man; therefore, Socrates is mortal. The syllogistic form of logical argumentation dominated logic for 2,000 years.
For Aristotle, then, logic is the instrument *( Punjabi word )* (the "Organon") by means of which we come to know anything. He proposed as formal rules for correct reasoning the basic principles of the categorical logic that was universally accepted by Western philosophers until the nineteenth century. This system of thought regards assertions of the _subject-predicate_ *(Punjabi words)* (_subject=_person or thing that is being discussed, studied or dealt with ; _predicate= _part of sentence containing a verb and stating some thing about subject) form as the primary expressions of truth, in which features or properties are shown to _inhere_ *( Punjabi word )* ( exits as an essential or permanent part ) in individual substances. In every discipline of human knowledge, then, we seek to establish the things of some sort have features of a certain kind.
Aristotle further supposed that this logical scheme accurately represents the true nature of reality. *Thought, language, and reality are all isomorphic (SPN sewadar ponder)*, so careful consideration of what we say can help us to understand the way things really are. Beginning with simple descriptions of particular things, we can eventually assemble our information *(Punjabi word)* in order to achieve a comprehensive *(Punjabi word)* view of the world.


To continue

Luv
Hps62  ​


----------

